# What's the lowest rated client you pick up?



## LaUbah

I drive X. A while ago my ratings started going down and I did not know what to do. Then another Uber driver told me "it's pretty simple, don't pick up people with low ratings." That was it! My ratings went back up. A rider with a high rating is not a guaranteed good ride, but chances are much higher that they will be respectful and rate you well. I don't pick up people below 4.6 anymore. What is the experience other drivers have?


----------



## LookyLou

I used to pick up anybody that had a pulse and could make a request. After reading a lot of other drivers experiences and strategies I started to use the 4.6 cutoff myself. My rating has actually dropped since using this 4.6 cutoff, but I have a higher percentage of enjoyable rides.


----------



## LAuberX

I see a lot around 4.6

We only know they don't tip!

I drove away from a 3.5 the other night, then canceled when out of range.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Depends how busy you are really, if you can afford to skip low rated passengers. It's hard to see the rating anyway. I skipped a 3.5 once as I thought that was far too low. However I collected a 3.9 and a 4 and there wasn't anything wrong with them, gave them 5 stars.


----------



## LookyLou

Would be nice to know the ride total on pax too. A 4.5 could be a 2 time rider with a 5 and a 4. A 5 could be a 2nd time rider that got a 5 and now he is drunk and stupid.


----------



## LaUbah

Their rating always shows on screen when the call comes in. It's odd that LookyLou's rating actually dropped as soon as he stopped picking up people lower than 4.6. Mine actually stabilized and then went up. A high rating does not guarantee good behavior, but in general, picking up highly rated clients has worked well for me. The 5 is dangerous too, because they might be newbies who don't understand the rating system, or who don't know they are being rated as well.


----------



## grams777

LaUbah said:


> Their rating always shows on screen when the call comes in. It's odd that LookyLou's rating actually dropped as soon as he stopped picking up people lower than 4.6. Mine actually stabilized and then went up. A high rating does not guarantee good behavior, but in general, picking up highly rated clients has worked well for me. The 5 is dangerous too, because they might be newbies who don't understand the rating system, or who don't know they are being rated as well.


Would be nice to see rating + # of rides. Otherwise an average is hard to interpret. A 4.5 over two rides versus a 4.5 over 100 rides; a 5.0 over 1 ride versus a 4.9 over 500 rides.


----------



## LaUbah

Sure, showing number of rides would be ideal. But we work with what we have. I say, if we're expected to keep an average of 4.6 why pick up clients who don't have that average?


----------



## grams777

LaUbah said:


> Sure, showing number of rides would be ideal. But we work with what we have. I say, if we're expected to keep an average of 4.6 why pick up clients who don't have that average?


I take any ratings, some in the 3's. I can't really tell much difference.

On the other hand, just looking at the pickup location and time of day, I can get a pretty good idea of what's in store. A phone call, although it's a bit late, would trump all since you can probably detect if there's a problem on the way.


----------



## LaUbah

Well, I don't. I will wait to get highly rated clients. I find it's worth it. It's usually not that long until a client with good rating requests a ride.


----------



## LookyLou

LaUbah said:


> Well, I don't. I will wait to get highly rated clients. I find it's worth it. It's usually not that long until a client with good rating requests a ride.


Last week I had a 3.5 come in and it was about 10 min away. I almost hit the button a few times as I thought about it. I let it drop and a few seconds later in comes a 4.8 right around the corner. I looked like a genius.

On the other hand, a few nights ago I had a 4.5 and it was 20 minutes away. I didn't even think about this one and let it drop. The next day I find out a friend of mine took it. It turned out it was a producer for a TV show that had been filming a special about David Blaine at the fairgrounds that night. She was requesting the ride for somebody else on the crew that needed a ride back to their hotel. Turned out to be a $76.00 ride for him. I looked like an idiot.


----------



## LaUbah

I've picked up 5 and 4.9 clients who ended up giving me a bad rating for nothing or who were terrible in the car. But overall, I've found that not picking up low-rated clients has raised my rating.


----------



## SunSmith

I usually hit the button before I see what their rating is. If I get a higher proportion of idiots in my car then I'll need to start screening based on ratings.


----------



## LaUbah

I always check the rating before I do.


----------



## remy

I don't know, I think with low rating riders best to do is get to them as quickly as possible, don't talk, get them to their destination as quick as possible and say, "Thank you and have a good day/night"


----------



## LaUbah

The risk is not worth it to me. They got the low rating because they were douchy to some other driver, and usually those people rate low as well. Not worth it.


----------



## remy

LaUbah said:


> The risk is not worth it to me. They got the low rating because they were douchy to some other driver, and usually those people rate low as well. Not worth it.


Isn't this whole rating very silly? Uber needs to get rid of it or revamp rating system.


----------



## LaUbah

"Silly," well, until you get deactivated and lose your ability to earn income. While on the other side, not much happens to the rider, if they go below the same rating which would deactivate a driver. It needs to be seriously revamped. Every time someone walks into my car I feel like they have a gun to my head.


----------



## grams777

LaUbah said:


> "Silly," well, until you get deactivated and lose your ability to earn income. While on the other side, not much happens to the rider, if they go below the same rating which would deactivate a driver. It needs to be seriously revamped. Every time someone walks into my car I feel like they have a gun to my head.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

remy said:


> I don't know, I think with low rating riders best to do is get to them as quickly as possible, don't talk, get them to their destination as quick as possible and say, "Thank you and have a good day/night"


That applies to all riders though?!

High rated riders also want you to get to them as quick as possible, not to talk, then drop then off as soon as possible.


----------



## LisaB

Uber won't change the rating system until something horrific happens. Like a driver who's under extreme stress from the rating system on top of stress from driving on top of stress of the fear of maybe losing their livelihood gets into an accident and kills someone. It's just a matter of time when that will happen. Then uber will change the rating system.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

I think unless the passengers are actively (not many riders know in London) told they're being rated, with being kicked off the system as with drivers, they will behave as they normally would. 

However, if Uber does publicise the fact, then it would be seen negatively, as drivers are able discriminate and give low passenger ratings for any reason.


----------



## grams777

London UberExec Driver said:


> I think unless the passengers are actively (not many riders know in London) told they're being rated, with being kicked off the system as with drivers, they will behave as they normally would.
> 
> However, if Uber does publicise the fact, then it would be seen negatively, as drivers are able discriminate and give low passenger ratings for any reason.


I kind of like it. It works so great for drivers. It seems a shame it's so one sided. Why not let everyone share this great idea. Start deactivating passengers below 4.7. Maybe they'll understand the rating system better that way. Why thank you, I've been driving all day, I would like some water and mints. A back rub would also really be appreciated.


----------



## dominant7th

^^^


grams777 said:


> I kind of like it. It works so great for drivers. It seems a shame it's so one sided. Why not let everyone share this great idea. Start deactivating passengers below 4.7. Maybe they'll understand the rating system better that way. Why thank you, I've been driving all day, I would like some water and mints. A back rub would also really be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 471


This really needs to happen because we have so much demand during surges the last thing we need is to chase bad addresses, drunk, beligerent people etc. I had a passenger toss a cup out of my moving car tonight. I didn't even see them sneak it in. I stopped the car and said "If any of you do that again, I'll stop this ride" and one girl said "whatever, we'll just get someone else to drive us". Sadly, this is the mindset of so many of the users here. I wish I had a time machine so I could cancel for giving a bad address to start with, so I welcomed the requestor to club "LoneStar".

During the bar rush, 250% surge, I tried to pick up at a club where there's a TON of UBER SUV's and cop cars flashing their lights, keeping traffic moving. I get to the address and call and she has no idea where she is. I explain that I couldn't stop in front of the club and that I was just a few yards west of her. She screams "you're supposed to ****in come get us!" Yikes. Cancel.

Another request tonight was a bad address and after calling them to confirm that I was outside, I get a callback after idling for 5 min asking where I was. I repeated the address and he gets an attitude. I ask him to text the address and when I show up to the new location, they (3 euro scum and 2 hookers in training) were total jerks to me. I told them that this is a bad idea and I was going to cancel the ride and they should request another car. Then one of them started cursing me out and threatened to "knock me out" and that he owned a fleet of limos so he didn't need me. I asked him "If you're such a big player in the limo business why are you calling UberX and why can't you even get your address right?" and he just started cursing me out again! DOH! Cancel.

Last night, I got a request and as I'm heading there the phone rings and some very drunk guy who tries to tell me where he is by describing the palm tree pattern. The location he put in was an empty bank parking lot. Dude, I don't have time for this. Cancel. This time, after I cancel, he calls my phone TWICE!

Look, I'm still doing very well money wise. I just really noticed that the quality/attitude of fares are getting worse. Maybe its a backlash to surge pricing and they're taking their frustration out on drivers. Maybe they're frustrated because of the app giving the wrong location. Maybe they're just drunks who can't behave themselves. Anyway I think I'm gonna do day shifts to avoid these problems.


----------



## NicknTulsa

I picked up a guy a few weeks ago that had a 2.9, usually will not pick up someone with such low rating, but thought what the hell this time. It was midnight and an apartment parking lot downtown. No problem finding the guy. Big young husky cowboy. No pants on, in his underwear with his clothes in his hands and boots on top of his clothes. Sits up front. Says he picked up a girl at a bar, came to her place, try then she kicked him out. I think maybe he pulled his pants down too quickly... to drunk to put then back on I guess. Wasn't a bad ride. Gave him four stars, one ding because he had no pants.


----------



## grams777

dominant7th said:


> ^^^
> Look, I'm still doing very well money wise. I just really noticed that the quality/attitude of fares are getting worse. Maybe its a backlash to surge pricing and they're taking their frustration out on drivers. Maybe they're frustrated because of the app giving the wrong location. Maybe they're just drunks who can't behave themselves. Anyway I think I'm gonna do day shifts to avoid these problems.


I used to do late nights all the time. But after observing many of these same things including higher risks of getting into some type of trouble, I'll often just do some weekend days and early evenings. At 1 am I'll usually bail out for the night since the troubles really start to amplify then.


----------



## SeahawkTim

NicknTulsa said:


> Gave him four stars, one ding because he had no pants.


Quote of the year, ladies and gents.


----------



## Bully

I picked a 1* once... 12 girls... $80 tip + $185 ride + an invite to come party in the hamptons. Not a bad ride.


----------



## ubearx

Lowest I had was a 1
from Hollywood to bh


----------



## Roberto

Don't even look at these ratings. I just give everyone 5 stars. Even the girl who had 4 people (drive a prius) and just talked shit about her previous uber drivers the whole of her 2 mile ride. Meant to give her low rating but didn't. Another time I picked up a group of rich Iranians and they were fat and put too many people in my car (4) as well. The whole ride I was telling myself i was gonna give them a 2 star rating but then we had a nice conversation about them relocating to the area and I liked them at the end of the ride so 5 stars.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

dominant7th said:


> ^^^
> 
> This really needs to happen because we have so much demand during surges the last thing we need is to chase bad addresses, drunk, beligerent people etc. I had a passenger toss a cup out of my moving car tonight. I didn't even see them sneak it in. I stopped the car and said "If any of you do that again, I'll stop this ride" and one girl said "whatever, we'll just get someone else to drive us". Sadly, this is the mindset of so many of the users here. I wish I had a time machine so I could cancel for giving a bad address to start with, so I welcomed the requestor to club "LoneStar".
> 
> During the bar rush, 250% surge, I tried to pick up at a club where there's a TON of UBER SUV's and cop cars flashing their lights, keeping traffic moving. I get to the address and call and she has no idea where she is. I explain that I couldn't stop in front of the club and that I was just a few yards west of her. She screams "you're supposed to ****in come get us!" Yikes. Cancel.
> 
> ........ (clipped) ...


Did you think about reporting either the cup tosser or the rude phone lady to Uber? Perhaps they did not rise to the level of being reported, but I thought I have read that Uber will deactivate riders for serious offenses.


----------



## dominant7th

I welcomed them to "Club LoneStar"


----------



## UberGirl

Ignored a 2.0 last week silently wishing luck to whoever picked him up. 
Then today by accident ( by accident I mean situations when I just grab my phone while it's beeping and it automatically accepts the ride - I noticed it started happening more iften no matter how gently I try to take my phone) so, I picked up a 3.3 and was about to drop it when I saw it was an lax trip from weho and I took a chance. The guy was normal but super quiet and I was biting my tongue not to ask him what's up with his low rating. Decided not to risk spoiling that ride


----------



## Moofish

I picked up a 2 last night, only realized after I accepted. Pick up address was wrong, but he called and told me where he was a couple blocks away. He was pretty quiet but had a 2 star feel about him, but his friend was nice and was interested in driving for Uber, unfortunately, he had a 2 door Honda Accord. Still handed him a rider promo code to sign up for himself.


----------



## Larry B

I've never seen a rider under a 4.0 rating, but as time goes on there does seem to be lower and lower ratings. Ive never denied a passenger for a rating, but I imagine if it was under 3.0 Id let it beep into oblivion.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Picked up a guy with a 3* rating. From a hotel in suburbs going to downtown chicago. Seemed ok at the beginning, then he said stuff like.. Are you drunk, are you on drugs, you look dazed... Why am I not using gps
I almost kicked him out, but brushed it off with a joke like I haven't had my morning coffee yet, and the reason I didn't use gps is because I knew exactly where it was. Gave him 2 stars at the end because he apologized for his behavior..


----------



## mp775

The unfortunate thing is he probably gave you 2* for looking dazed and not using GPS.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Meh, I pick them all up....money is money


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Someimtes it's not worth the hassle they sometimes give. I also look at pick up locations as well, if they're in an inconvenient spot, where it's difficult to stop, or there's likely to be a camera, then I'll just let it go. I'd much rather give that job up, and risk not getting a ticket.


----------



## Nikita

Yesterday i picked up the guy 1 star not kidding!


----------



## Tophat

I don't look at the riders ratings, normally I give everybody a chance, one chance... except within an hour or so of "last call", then I don't take any chances and I go offline to avoid dealing with drunks altogether. They can throw up in the back seat of a cab, better there than the back seat of my car.


----------



## Barbara Bitela

Tophat said:


> I don't look at the riders ratings, normally I give everybody a chance, one chance... except within an hour or so of "last call", then I don't take any chances and I go offline to avoid dealing with drunks altogether. They can throw up in the back seat of a cab, better there than the back seat of my car.


yes, that is what I do on SAT nights. Friday doesn't seem to be as bad as lots of folks work SAT day.


----------



## UL Driver SF

So far I pick up everyone. No problems so far.

I did pick up a lady who said she was worried about her rating. She was 4.7. Incredibly nice but worried that was the reason she had to wait so long. Now to be honest she shares the account with someone else so maybe the other person is the issues.

I told her I would give her a 5 and not to worry about the issue. Now some here would give her a 1 because she did not tip. I'm just not that petty.


----------



## KrisThuy

Nikita said:


> Yesterday i picked up the guy 1 star not kidding!


saw 1 star too i canceled i should have picked him up coz i got a really short trip after canceling :/


----------



## Kim Chi

LaUbah said:


> The risk is not worth it to me. They got the low rating because they were douchy to some other driver, and usually those people rate low as well. Not worth it.


Kick's n Giggle. I did pick up a 3. Pax. It was like the movie...."Hostel!!". Never again.


----------



## Tommy Tours

Had a 3.7 female no problem.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

4.8 and I rate non tippers 4!

( I had quit Uber after the rate cut but I need a little more money to pay my bills next month so Im back on Uber and will do my best to get the guarantees and try to get tips)

P.S: Pass out lyft referral cards to Uber riders!


----------



## UL Driver SF

The person I launched out of my car was a 5 star passenger.

Really think there is a difference between Lyft and Uber? Not in SF.


----------



## Bethesda.UberXL

1.2


----------



## Monica rodriguez

UL Driver SF said:


> The person I launched out of my car was a 5 star passenger.
> 
> Really think there is a difference between Lyft and Uber? Not in SF.


Was she a first time rider?

In my city, the passengers are different on Lyft than Uber. Lyft passengers are super friendly while Uber passengers are snob. I guess it might depend on the city, too.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Monica rodriguez said:


> Was she a first time rider?
> 
> In my city, the passengers are different on Lyft than Uber. Lyft passengers are super friendly while Uber passengers are snob. I guess it might depend on the city, too.


No, she is a regular rider from what she said. She was just drunk and belligerent past the point of what is acceptable. Considering the leeway I give drunk people, she just over loaded her mouth.


----------



## alln

Lowest ever picked was 3.2, she was quiet girl, I gave her 5


----------



## LaUbah

I very rarely pick up a 4.6, if it's during a big surge. I usually regret it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I have picked up a few between 1 and 2 stars, both on UberX and Uber Taxi. None have been any trouble. All have been at least acceptable, two or three have been _really_ nice. I did post a story about a one-point-fiver (or was it one, I forget now) elsewhere who was exceedingly charming and extremely beautiful as well. Hers was a natural beauty, not painted and Barbie-doll like, either.

I do not pay that much attention to ratings of passengers. Uber needs to edge-uh-mah-kayte its users on its rating system. One thing that it must do is send repeated messages to the users with these words in CAPSLOCK *boldface*, underscored _italics_: "*WE CONSIDER A FOUR STAR RATING UNACCEPTABLE. IF YOU RATE YOUR DRIVER LESS THAN FIVE STARS, YOU ARE TELLING UBER TO TERMINATE HIM.*


----------



## UberLou

I ignore the ratings for the most part unless it's really low. There are so many drivers out there that rate passengers out of spite you never know who the real trouble makers are anymore. My riders get a 5 for arriving to my car timely, are polite and respectful. It's rare that I have had to rate low.


----------



## MrBear

London UberExec Driver said:


> Depends how busy you are really, if you can afford to skip low rated passengers. It's hard to see the rating anyway. I skipped a 3.5 once as I thought that was far too low. However I collected a 3.9 and a 4 and there wasn't anything wrong with them, gave them 5 stars.


Did they tip?


----------



## Buckiemohawk

MrBear said:


> Did they tip?


Thats the main problem... You're one starring passengers or low rating them for not tipping. If they don't cause any problems and are nice give them five stars. Low rate the jerks, the drunks, pick me up now, make you wait people and the straight up idiots.


----------



## PHXTE

LaUbah said:


> I very rarely pick up a 4.6, if it's during a big surge. I usually regret it.


I picked up one of those the other night and regretted it. She jerked me off for 15 minutes before coming down, all for a minimum fare ride to Wal-Mart. If she hadn't been so close to my house, I would have cancelled. She's the only person I've given a less than 5 star rating to. Most pax have been great.


----------



## UberLou

PHXTE said:


> I picked up one of those the other night and regretted it. She jerked me off for 15 minutes before coming down, all for a minimum fare ride to Wal-Mart. If she hadn't been so close to my house, I would have cancelled. She's the only person I've given a less than 5 star rating to. Most pax have been great.


That is a good reason to rate a rider low, these are the people we should avoid as drivers. Uber is the bad guy telling passengers not to tip, we should fight them. Plus if you really think logically how many times have you heard from riders "You guys rate the passengers too??". Most are ignorant to the fact they are rated plus if they even want to know their rating they have to request it through the user app and Uber will email it to them. Rating for bad tipping goes on deaf ears.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

I've picked up a couple of 2 stars 3 3.5 I figured it was someone having a bad day and one started the shit out of them they were awfully nice
Being me
I bring it up if pax have low ratings and tell them I'll give them a five so they won't get too many rejected rides.
They behave after that LoL


----------



## Steve Joseph

When I started driving for UBER I did so only in the Journal Square and Hoboken areas of NJ. My rating was a steady 5 and the passengers were mostly polite while some were very self absorbed in their phones. Not all, just some. While I'm a conversationalist this was fine. Then this week I decided to start ubering in my area which has it's fair share of bad neighborhoods. The contrast in personalities and behavior was immediate. I've had people eat in my car, dropping crumbs etc and I had a very rude lady open a soda within 20 seconds of getting in my car last night while rudely asking if I have a cup holder. The ride after that was even less impressive nor was she used to expensive cologne or air fresheners whereas the majority of PAX in Hoboken or Journal Square would immediately comment on how great I or the car smelled and how clean it was. They love the side and back cameras  Anyway, this lady made a very nasty comment about the air freshener to her BF on the phone and proceeded to put the window down and talk about it for a minute as if I were not there. She never once asked me to do anything about it directly. I put the windows down. She had a 4.6 if memory serves me correct.

I had a LOT of women in this area who got in talking on the phone and did not respond to my good day, evening or afternoon. Some were rude when I called them after not seeing them or realizing they were not waiting and I wasn't sure if they knew I arrived. Most made me wonder how they ever got a job if this was the way they answered their phones. As a potential employer I would have been immediately turned off by their bad attitudes and hostile tones.

Many of these passengers had a 4.3 - 4.7. Logic would suggest there has got to be a reason they received such a low rating. Then I checked my rating last night. I'm now at a 4.94. While I'm all about community and how UBER can actually help people in my area in need of transportation I'm now wary of anyone under a 4.6 and within specific grids. This is the other reason I quickly learned knowing your neighborhood or city really counts. It's hard to tell sometimes though because the other night I picked up a guy I had lost touch with a few years ago when I first moved to Newark. I knew he moved to Jersey City like I did but I didn't know where and his number had changed. If I had declined the ride because he was in a shady area we would have never reconnected. He actually didn't live there either but was visiting a friend and going to his girlfriends in Bayonne. 

If my rating falls below a 4.9 I'm going to have to put some hard rules in place.


----------



## part-timer

I picked up a 1.7 once. The guy was totally nice and gave a decent tip. No idea why he was a 1.7, but he was completely cool in my car. I was dying to find out why he was a 1.7 but it's not my place to ask. I figured he bad a bad night drinking or his buddies got him a low rating.


----------



## Steve B.

I have been very picky lately to cover my rating and position in the company... not sure fire, but I will only pick up high 4's for now.... I had a beep last weekend for a 2.1 rated pax.... no thanks!!


----------



## Steve Joseph

Sorry to post again within a day but after last nights experience, my worse yet I now have implemented a cut off of 4.7 for myself both LYFT and UBER passengers. The people below this have been rude, overly obnoxious, eat in my car and are just not cool. Please continue to rate people accurately because I'm seeing that thus far 8/10 times the ratings they receive are accurate. Also to the point others have made I've also seen seemingly nice people call an UBER or LYFT for idiot friends that are poorly behaved or have no class.


----------



## limepro

For me it depends where the time of day and pickup location is, at a bar and a low rating? Nope not gonna happen. At a known college party area and low? Hell no. During the day people are usually better behaved.


----------



## KMANDERSON

LaUbah said:


> I drive X. A while ago my ratings started going down and I did not know what to do. Then another Uber driver told me "it's pretty simple, don't pick up people with low ratings." That was it! My ratings went back up. A rider with a high rating is not a guaranteed good ride, but chances are much higher that they will be respectful and rate you well. I don't pick up people below 4.6 anymore. What is the experience other drivers have?


4.8 and up for me


----------



## KMANDERSON

remy said:


> Isn't this whole rating very silly? Uber needs to get rid of it or revamp rating system.


They got rude of it for them when you email them you get a yes our no did they solve you question. use to be a star system for them to.I know the the uber parner app is rated a 4.3 in the Google app store


----------



## AndréB

One night, I picked up a girl who claimed that she was hanging out with her friends at a gothic bar that was strictly members only. Right then and there things started to shift from having a simple and "okay" conversation, into something chaotic: she was rated a whopping 1.3 — mind you, I now only pick up those who have a 4.9 — 5.0. She progressively got worse and worse, a 3-minute ride turned into a hellish nightmare; she made a huge scene about how she wasn't rich and how she was worried that her fare would skyrocket and how she didn't know where she lived . . ., had she just let me use the navigation, everything would've been just fine. Anyway, her ride ended up being $2.40 cents because I ended it early and I still took her to her "original" destination. This is when things got literally "gothy" because she claimed that the address I took her to, wasn't the correct one and persuaded to tell me that she had drank 3'bottles of wine and taken 6 shots before requesting her ride -- which I was the one victimized to pick her up. After all this, she went ahead and exited my vehicle and proceeded toward giving me a 1 star and I went from having a 5 star to a 4.8. From then, it's taken me 300+ rides to get back to a 4.89. Complete nightmare turned into a vortex of living hell. Avoid "PAX" with even a 4.6 — 4.8. I am serious!


----------

